# Apparently I beat my horse...?



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

So I was at another barn where volunteers from the barn I currently work - and board my horse at - were leasing horses. I was chatting with one of the other horsewomen at the barn about this that and the other when out of the blue this girl comes up to me and goes "are you the one who beats your horse?"

I was dumbfounded, and for a while had no idea how this idea had sprouted. I asked a couple of my friends, and it turned out that one of the younger volunteers from the ranch had seen me smack my gelding with a crop when he pushed into me.

Now I am not exactly small, but nor am I going to let my horse think it's okay to push into me. I need him to be aware of where I am at all times and know that I am NOT about to get pushed around. And it's not like I beat him with the crop. All I did was give him a swift smack on the butt and say "Over!" ... To top it off, the incident she brought up happened several months ago.

But alas, these little kids think I beat my horse.... :roll:


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol sounds like when I got animal cOntrol called on me for beating my dog. She ran around me (on leash) and I tripped over her. She let out a scared whine and I hit the dirt! Morons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Some people see what they want to see when they have no idea whats going on. LOL One time when we lived in Tennessee a neighbor called the police because they thought my husband was abuseing me. We had been playing around and wrestling haveing a water fight I guess they did not hear I was laughing when I was running from him.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

woow the gelding i used to ride would set back when you tighten the girth and i tried everything well one day he decided to be a complete jerk and slam into me and then rear back well i grabbed a crop and gave him a good pop on his rump.. needless to say he was my angel after that haha


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

People tend to forget that these horses outweigh most of us by over 1000 pounds or MORE - a simple "Please stop." doesn't always get the response we are looking for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

We had the RSPCA come out to my Mum's place one time with a complaint about a cat that sounded like it was being starved and/or tortured. It was one of our Siamese breeding girls, she was on heat ****.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

I would gather the young children around and tell them that:



Horses can hurt you if they don't respect you
Sometimes that respect needs a bit of enforcement
Crops have been used for centuries
Crops really don't hurt
Horses don't fart rainbows or pee perfume
Good grief!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You should totally feed this rumor. Say "yeah, that's me." and seem really mysterious and they'll whisper it around and pretty soon you'll be an ogre killer of violent porportions. That would be cool!

BTW, I will smack any horse that swings his butt into me. Pronto.

Oh, this reminds me of a story. Wierd one, too.
When I was a teen I was curious to see what a cat's tail looked like under all that hair. So, foolish me, I took some scissors and cut off all the hair on the last inch of my cat's tail (poor sweet Ladybug!), I did not hurt her at all, just cropped it short.

So, at the bus stop, Ladybug came wondering out and the other kids were shocked at her wierd looking tail. I was so embarassed about my stupid behavior, but couldn't undo it.

So, word got around school of what I had done and the next day I was approached by some girl I hardly knew who said, "are you the kid who cut off her cat's tail?" See where a rumor can go!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

You brute!:wink:
I'm sure the kid was just being a wise 'acre'. I would have said something like , "Yeah, wanna find out what I did?"... but that's just me.
I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Horses are very powerfull, they have huge amounts of force in a kick. I don't know about you, but if I ever tried to kick a horse or hit one with my hand as hard as I could I could not even come close to the amount of force another horse does. Even with a riding crop, its more about the startle response, and crack sound than anything.
I think this is why when my old man stepped on my foot, and I slapped him on the butt, and yelled MOVE! He gave me a look as if he was laughing at me laughing at me, lol. Then slowly moved off my foot.


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

* not that I go aroung kicking my horses to test my theory, lol*


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it might be rather fun to be labeled an ogre killer  if i wasnt so caught off guard about the girls question, i might have thought of a more educational response than oh? Lol

It bothers me a bit though how these girls - most about 10 years old- think its abuse... Because that means that they likely wont be willing to stand their ground if a horse does get pushy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

At 10 years old most of us were probably under the same impression as this kid, maybe not the people who grew up around horses their entire lives, but you get the picture. One day (hopefully) a light bulb will go off and they'll understand and be able to stand their ground, but most lesson kids or kids that just lease probably just don't get it yet.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree there young and have alot to learn still. ; ) All though I do kind of like the Ogre idea.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

well I am shocked that no one called animal control on me last night.

I was doing some late training with my new green gelding and lets just say he is very smart and picks up on things quick but boy is he STUBBORN and LAZY!! and may I add he is VERY I mean VERY buddy sour :/

well any ways so first I did some ground work and then I got on him....this was only like his 2nd ride (with me) so I start off very slow and easy not to upset them or blow them up and he was doing good. 
I was kinda just letting him get the feel of things and kinda leading him around but for the most part I was just letting him do whatever. 
After a good thirty min of that I started working him. 
All was going good until we got back around my mare then all he did was get as close to her as he could and then would not move. 
I mean not an inch. 
No matter what I did he would not flinch. 
Kiss, kick, slap my leg, pop him with my hand, and much more kicking, still nothing. 
I just so happened to be riding in my barrel saddle that has a leather over and under on the saddle horn so I used that as my motivation ,and boy did it work.
Just a little pop from that thing and he was on his way  me being unprepared like I should have been without any spurs or crop my over and under was my only option or I would have just sat there. 
He only needed a little tap from time to time to keep him going, and trust me he has no issues besides plum stubbornness to keep him from going.
But anyone watching would have sworn I was beating him (unless you are a well educated horse person).
It really makes me laugh when I hear people claim others beat their horses and then I watch them interact with there own like they are talking to a baby and all the horses are doing is running all over them.
I do believe there is a very thin line in discipline and "beating" but so long as you know where the line is and you do not cross it who cares what others think.
All I know is that in the end I am not going to be the one getting hurt or killed over stupid horsemanship.


----------



## QH Gunner (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, I woulda been caught off guard too. I always think of good responses AFTER the fact. Maybe you should give the girls a lesson about horses. Obviously someone isn't, Which could lead to problem with horses in their future. I woulda cropped him too!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

That same 10 yr old often grows up thinking that a quick smack on a childs butt is child abuse too. There's a fairly large segment of society that thinks any smack, no matter how light, is abuse. Doesn't matter if it's a child, cat, dog, horse, fish or whatever.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I guess I'm evil then. I smacked my paint on rump with the manure fork wooden handler (the only thing I had in hand cleaning up around the hay rack) when she kicked out at me once. Never offered again (and is not afraid of the fork or me either).


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Luckily my gelding is a pansy and a sharp NO and "the look" gets him saying
"Ok mom- whatever you say mom!"


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm evil too!

My horse decided that he was no longer going to go on trail rides because he'd had to walk through a puddle the last time :roll:. Asking to go forward resulted in him backing up until his back feet landed in a ditch :shock:, I tried circling which resulted in him snatching the bit and trying to book it for the barn. You better believe I stopped him, pointed him down the road and whacked him with the reins (it was all I had!!). I then proceeded to whack him over and over and over as the lil twerp tried planting his feet every 3 steps. 

Longest trail ride of my life and we never made it to the end of the driveway of the barn I board at as I turned around as soon as he willingly walked forward when asked. Ah well, my poor beat-up horse :lol: now willingly walks down the driveway.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

your all evil


----------



## Cowgirlali (Aug 26, 2011)

Haha! That's really funny!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a question that's kinda' on the topic here... i was kicked in the chest by a trainers horse. she told me he was claustrophobic. i had to go to the hospital and have fluid drawn out of my chest cavity. Is this a true statement?? can horses really be "claustrophobic" when a human is in their space and yet they are in an entirely open area!???


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

Oxer said:


> I have a question that's kinda' on the topic here... i was kicked in the chest by a trainers horse. she told me he was claustrophobic. i had to go to the hospital and have fluid drawn out of my chest cavity. Is this a true statement?? can horses really be "claustrophobic" when a human is in their space and yet they are in an entirely open area!???


 
That sounds like one fo two things. Either the horse was a disrespectfull jackass, and was telling you what he thought, or he was in prey mentality, was scared, and kicked you "to save his life because somehow he was going to die." 

I don't think this was a case of claustraphobia. Trailer loading, ect, horses that are it is more of a let me get the heck out of here now, I will run you or anything over to get out.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

As moderator, I think I should report all your horse beaters. No, maybe I should ban you! Which do you want?


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

What? A spanking or standing in the corner is not an option?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

PerchiesKisses said:


> So I was at another barn where volunteers from the barn I currently work - and board my horse at - were leasing horses. I was chatting with one of the other horsewomen at the barn about this that and the other when out of the blue this girl comes up to me and goes "are you the one who beats your horse?"
> 
> I was dumbfounded, and for a while had no idea how this idea had sprouted. I asked a couple of my friends, and it turned out that one of the younger volunteers from the ranch had seen me smack my gelding with a crop when he pushed into me.
> 
> ...


HA! I had to deal with a similar situation at our barn a week or so ago. The lady who owns the mare that threw me was chatting with me while I was cleaning Aires' hooves. He was being a butthead two-year-old and trying to pull his left hind foot out of my hand. He nearly succeeded and actually clipped my thigh with his hoof, so I dropped his hoof, smacked him with the flat of my hand on his rump and said "Stop being a ****!" So the lady asks me if I often hit my horse. I said yeah, but only when he's being a jerk, like just then. I even told her that I smacked him one HARD the day he latched onto my forearm with his teeth for no apparent reason. Anyway, I go to pick up Aires' right front foot and the lady says "I'd *never* hit my horse. That's cruel and it can hurt them." I went OFF on her! I was livid! Here's the full story of how I went off on her: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/i-need-vent-about-stupid-people-95269/

Needless to say, any time I push Aires over or give him even a light affection pat, my friend and just about everyone else tease me that I'm beating my horse. Also, the lady has said "Hi" to me once since it happened, but other than that has thoroughly avoided me. lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*if you like.*



Appyfreak said:


> What? A spanking or standing in the corner is not an option?


 
You're in time out!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I've had a few incidents with this. 

Back when I was working on Jake's barn sour problems I would spend hours out on trails, walking, stopping and trying to relax. But against my wishes 80% of the time Jake used every muscle in his body to prance. So within 10 minutes of pointing home on trail he would be dripping sweat. 

I had a jogger come up to me once, while I was stopped letting him relax they came up and told me I needed to stop running my horse into the ground and that she was going to call animal control. "Horses can not run forever, look at him! He's exhausted." I stared at the lady in such confusion. One I was trying to walk home, two I had been out on the trail for only about 30 minutes total. And my 'Exhausted' horse was prancing when all I wanted to do was hold still/walk slow. The lady gave me a dark glance before running off. I didn't even say anything because I was so ****ed and baffled. 

On a less but somewhat relate topic I had a 8 year old sob at my feet once because I was putting a worm on a hook for fishing. She kept screaming "How can you do that to god's beautiful creature?" I was looking around like :shock: where is this kids parents? I ended up slinking away after a parent came over to console the child.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh my my. You all are going to hell for what you've done.

I guess WE will just have to have a party when we all get there, lol.

I could share quite a few stories of my own. My most recent incident was when my precious Lucy laid down while being rode. My leg was pinned under her and all I could do to get her up was to kick her with my free leg in the butt. I'm so bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Oxer said:


> I have a question that's kinda' on the topic here... i was kicked in the chest by a trainers horse. she told me he was claustrophobic. i had to go to the hospital and have fluid drawn out of my chest cavity. Is this a true statement?? can horses really be "claustrophobic" when a human is in their space and yet they are in an entirely open area!???


I HIGHLY doubt it can be "claustrophobic" thing. I'd say just un-respect. Too bad your trainer is OK about it - she may face lawsuit if that horse gets someone in jaw (and break it).


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So first off, I love this thread. Usandpets, save me a seat at that party! 

I got called on the carpet by the neighbor when I had first got Woodstock. (He was an aggressive jerk to be nice about it) I was scooping manure in his lot and he ran to me, turned tail and kicked out. He missed but my scoop shovel didn't. It landed square on his butt. Neighbors called Animal Control. Officer was a buddy from high school and found it amusing. He offered to take me around the block in his car in cuffs for appearances. I declined 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> You should totally feed this rumor. Say "yeah, that's me." and seem really mysterious and they'll whisper it around and pretty soon you'll be an ogre killer of violent porportions. That would be cool!
> 
> BTW, I will smack any horse that swings his butt into me. Pronto.
> 
> ...


I agree we have what 3 seconds to react and make aware that wont be tolerated. Just chalk it up to kids that dont have a clue.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Kids are so immature. :roll: some kids are born to create drama... which is exactly what these girls are doing.


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

i dont think what you have done is " beat" your horse you was strong and disiplined the horse... i personally wouldnt of done it your way but 100% not beating the horse.

just girls girls are bitchy they like to talk and gossip give them something to talk about for a while wont it!


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

PETA is going to get a hold of this thread and every single one of our barns are going to be picketed and protested.

I wonder if it's considered assault when I slap myself in the leg with a crop to get Bug's attention? I still sport a nice, nearly perfect crop shaped bruise, should I get pictures for evidence?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Dusty1228 said:


> I wonder if it's considered assault when I slap myself in the leg with a crop to get Bug's attention? I still sport a nice, nearly perfect crop shaped bruise, should I get pictures for evidence?


How STRONG did you do that? :shock: I actually smacked myself with whip in past to get the feeling of what the horse feels. Well... I didn't even have a sign I did.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't use a crop; I always smack _myself_ with it because it's so short! 

I like to carry a regular whip. I make sure the horse knows I have it, so the threat is usually enough to keep them in line. Smart horses. :wink:

Conny could be a flaming assclam when he was a youngster, so I got used to carrying a whip. He'd be acting up and I'd just _show_ it to him. He'd suddenly remember his manners and training..... :lol:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

PerchiesKisses said:


> I was dumbfounded, and for a while had no idea how this idea had sprouted. I asked a couple of my friends, and it turned out that one of the younger volunteers from the ranch had seen me smack my gelding with a crop when he pushed into me.
> 
> 
> But alas, these little kids think I beat my horse.... :roll:


All kidding aside - Unfortunately the rumor is out there. We all know how quickly the bad can spread - and mutate into something worse.

I would advise talking to the volunteer who mentioned said 'beating'. Ask her to please show the respect you deserve and approach you next time she feels/hears/sees something that she is uncomfortable with. Use a comparison for her such as "If you fell off a horse, would you want all of your BFF's to tell people you can't ride."

She started it, she is going to have to help stomp it out.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

mls said:


> All kidding aside - Unfortunately the rumor is out there. We all know how quickly the bad can spread - and mutate into something worse.
> 
> I would advise talking to the volunteer who mentioned said 'beating'. Ask her to please show the respect you deserve and approach you next time she feels/hears/sees something that she is uncomfortable with. Use a comparison for her such as "If you fell off a horse, would you want all of your BFF's to tell people you can't ride."
> 
> She started it, she is going to have to help stomp it out.



Make me think how blessed I am to have my horses in my backyard.


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

Bahahaha! A couple summers ago, this girl was teaching horse camp for kids. Apparently one of the ponies got pushy during the day, so the teacher hopped on him and worked him for a few minutes. 

Well at the end of the day, the horses were all tied up and the teacher was helping the kids untack them. The pony that she had to ride around suddenly turned and kicked her on the leg! She was livid and she drug him to the arena to work him some more, but the kids were all talking "he kicked her because she kicked him when she rode him!" It was ridiculous.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> well I am shocked that no one called animal control on me last night.
> 
> I was doing some late training with my new green gelding and lets just say he is very smart and picks up on things quick but boy is he STUBBORN and LAZY!! and may I add he is VERY I mean VERY buddy sour :/
> 
> ...


This made me laugh.. I can SO picture you on Gizmo doing this and Penney just standing there. I'm surpirsed the people across the road didn't call the police of start screaming and Lord forbid if Kylie saw you..


Sierra of all people knows that if any horse person saw what I did to a stud pony (who was really a small horse) who tore down a whole section of fence, let the other horses out, and tried to breed my mare in of of thirty minutes.. I would be in jail.. That is the only time I will ever say I have beat on a horse. I beat the attitude out of that pony and I didn't and still don't feel bad about it.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Well....we don't usually smack our horses because they are usually just such perfect angels!!!:lol: Really, they are good kids usually.....

But we HAVE smacked them once....a long time ago....... our OTTB has space issues in regards to if you are in his pasture, and he wants to walk by you, he doesn't like to walk AROUND you, rather he tries to walk through you....so a sharp jab to the ribs of an extended elbow usually does the trick....


Is that considered abuse, too:???



What about "sending" them...cause you know, if they don't move that rump fast enough, the end of the lead rope does sometimes connect.....

Is that considered abuse??


Gosh, I am so confused....


Am I going to Hades for all this abuse??:shock:


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

mls said:


> All kidding aside - Unfortunately the rumor is out there. We all know how quickly the bad can spread - and mutate into something worse.
> 
> I would advise talking to the volunteer who mentioned said 'beating'. Ask her to please show the respect you deserve and approach you next time she feels/hears/sees something that she is uncomfortable with. Use a comparison for her such as "If you fell off a horse, would you want all of your BFF's to tell people you can't ride."
> 
> She started it, she is going to have to help stomp it out.


You know MLS has a point you may want to nip the ugly rumor in the bud. You don't want to rumor to get worse and get back to the wrong person.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Luckily we board at a private residence farm and there are no other boarders....so we don't have to deal with this sort of stuff.

The property owner is a rabid animal lover and will NOT tolerate any abuse or neglect of any animal she sees.... but she understands that when Beau or Epona acts up and out comes the carrot stick, and if Jared actually needs to tap him(cause Beau is usually the one acting up) with it, she doesn't go ballistic. She knows that horses need boundries set or people get hurt......she does, however, REFUSE to pick up the carrot stick or smack them when she turns them out or brings them in for us if they get pushy ... Luckily, they don't usually get pushy with her because they are well trained. Never say never, however.....


And in one case, she was supposed to bring them in one evening, and Beau had a TB meltdown for who knows what reason, and she felt that it was unsafe for her to continue to try to bring him in, and so she called us and we came out to the farm to do it....

So, she knows her limitations and when their behaviour is above her handling...

BUT, because of her refusal to elbow them, smack them or even carry the carrot stick with her(which is all they usually need, just to see it)...we worry about her when she handles them. :-( 

She understands the need for firm discipline in regards to horses....but refuses to do it herself. Neither does she think what we do is abuse.

She has common sense!!!

Lucky for us, our "kids" are USUALLY well behaved ..... except for Beau's rare TB meltdowns!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am totally unable to use my dressage whip when riding without getting more of my own leg than my horse. Hmmm maybe that's why he is so lazy because he is aware I take the brunt of the whip. 


*Holds up hand* me too! When I first got Lucas I was bringing him in for feeding, he charged at me and as I was against the barn wall, had nowhere to go. I did however have the metal feed scoop in my hand - which was promptly launched at his head. 
I have never had to do it since.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This is an amusing thread. I am proud to be a member of this forum with all you abusers. I really am... 

In response to the kid's question I would have said, "Oh he enjoys it.. in fact.. I enjoy it too." And then gone back to letting her chew on THAT. 

A few weeks ago I had my dog with me.. a Five year old German Shepherd who has OBEDIENCE titles. Someone I know asked to pet her and I said, "After she sits." I had her sit and the person went to pet her and she got up and started to jump up. I gave her a correction and put her back into a sit. The WOMAN lit into me for being abusive.. carried on at LENGTH. 

I finally said, "She is my dog. She could knock you down. Besides, I OWN her." The woman got REALLY mad then and told me I may own her but I do not own her SOUL.... I do not own her SPIRIT.....

I looked at her and said, "Yeah I do. I own her nose. I own her tail. I own her feet. I own everything in between including her soul and her Butt and the job I have to provide her with a roof, excellent vet care and premium dog food." 

Now I know I will have company in hell where all of us animal abusers are gonna go... (after we get banned or time-outs from the mods).

Oh... BTW.. while this woman was screaming at me my dog was STILL SITTING and looking at her and then at me as if it ask, "What is WRONG with her?"


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol Wow, you're such a bad person Elana. You don't own her SOUL! 

Well if we're all going to h*ll together can I sit and poke you with a stick in time out? We won't have any animals to abuse there. :-(


----------



## Tolt (Jun 15, 2011)

I would only ever hit a horse if they did something REALLY BAD such as bite or kick at me with an obvious intent of hurting me; curious nibbles do not get a smack, just redirecting. I have never had to hit a horse, I have always found a different way to get my point across, and as a result of that, my horses rarely act out. We totally respect eachother, and that includes being nice to eachother, and they still know better than to walk all over me.

There is one woman I know who is TERRIBLY slap-happy; she will hit a horse if it looks at her wrong, or sometimes for no apparent reason. She gets loud, too. She is the only human being who has ever been kicked by my boss's calmest lesson horses, and I am 100% certain that it is because she hits them so often. Horses can only put up with that sort of thing for so long before they either blow up or shut down.

However, an occasional correction isn't abusive, IMO.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Darrin said:


> That same 10 yr old often grows up thinking that a quick smack on a childs butt is child abuse too. There's a fairly large segment of society that thinks any smack, no matter how light, is abuse. Doesn't matter if it's a child, cat, dog, horse, fish or whatever.


My Aunt is like that and biy are her two sons ever disrespectful!


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

I will join the rest of you as a horse abuser. Cookie nearly ran into me last week when a loose horse cantered past her. She wanted to go after it, I was in the way, I smacked her several times on the chest. She stopped. 

A few people saw me do it and I'm sure they thought I was a nasty b*tch for hitting her, but I prefer to not let my horse run me down. I also don't think my tiny hand did anything but annoy her enough to make her quit. She certainly wasn't scared for life.

Elana, I have the same problem when I take dogs downtown for training. Everyone wants to pet them but the moment I correct a dog for not sitting or trying to jump they will lay into me for "being mean". I always thank them for their opinion in a sugary sweet way and continue to do what I was doing. 

I suspect those same people have dogs that are unruly. 

I think this is much more common with dogs than with horses because of the "purely positive" movement in dog training. It is more acceptable (in general) to hit a horse than it is to collar correct a dog these days.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Beauseant said:


> Lucky for us, our "kids" are USUALLY well behaved ..... except for Beau's rare TB meltdowns!


 I have never experienced one of these TB meltdowns I hear about before until yesterday. My goodness :shock: for no reason this mare went from standing quietly to rearing straight up in the air. The ground was all of sudden going to swallow her whole and apparently that meant I was suppose to give her a piggy-back to her pen. 

My bf used to call me so cruel towards my mare. She is the type to spook at nothing and land right on top of you. And if you didn't push her out of your space right away, she wouldn't leave: always try to smack you with her head, push her shoulder, swing her butt. I swear the "spook" was a test to see how you'll respond that day. 
Well my bf didn't take her seriously so she didn't take him seriously. He wanted to catch her one day and in her absolute disrespect for him reared up right in front of him. That wasn't going to fly with me. I had that lead rope out of my bf's hand and flinging it down on my mare's shoulder so fast her feet weren't even on the ground yet. I'm pretty sure I looked like a crazy woman the way I chased my mare, smacking her with the lead rope and halter the whole way, but no horse of mine is going to rear at someone.

And you know, after I felt she was far enough away, she walked up, head down, and dropped her nose into the halter for my bf. And that's only one story, I could make some people's heads spin with the stories that involve excited studs that know better and kick-happy colts that are going to know better right now. (I swear I'm a nice person!!)


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Tolt said:


> I would only ever hit a horse if they did something REALLY BAD such as bite or kick at me with an obvious intent of hurting me; curious nibbles do not get a smack, just redirecting. I have never had to hit a horse, I have always found a different way to get my point across, and as a result of that, my horses rarely act out. We totally respect eachother, and that includes being nice to eachother, and they still know better than to walk all over me.
> 
> There is one woman I know who is TERRIBLY slap-happy; she will hit a horse if it looks at her wrong, or sometimes for no apparent reason. She gets loud, too. She is the only human being who has ever been kicked by my boss's calmest lesson horses, and I am 100% certain that it is because she hits them so often. Horses can only put up with that sort of thing for so long before they either blow up or shut down.
> 
> However, an occasional correction isn't abusive, IMO.


In my case her ears were flat back so it wasnt going to be a nibble I have been getting her used to weight on her back by leaning on her and she wasnt happy about that and turned imo ears being back was enough for me to know it wasnt a nibble attempt


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My neighbor has a couple of big dogs. He must be about the only person I know who trains some manners into his girls. They are very well behaved and a pleasure to meet and pet, even for me , who is not a real dog lover. He is firm with them but they are happy and totally trusting .

I cannot abide dogs who are allowed to be ill behaved and jump all over you and crotch sniff and . . .(sorry, I better stop now)


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> My neighbor has a couple of big dogs. He must be about the only person I know who trains some manners into his girls. They are very well behaved and a pleasure to meet and pet, even for me , who is not a real dog lover. He is firm with them but they are happy and totally trusting .
> 
> I cannot abide dogs who are allowed to be ill behaved and jump all over you and crotch sniff and . . .(sorry, I better stop now)


 
This drives me nuts! People with small dogs are ridiculous. They're dogs have no manners and their owners are crazy. I took my dogs to a park the one day and I did have them on their leeshes ( i only let them off if no one is there, just trying to be respectful) well this woman just let her small dog run all around the place, comes running up to my dogs (who are very friendly with other dogs) and just starts trying to attach my dogs. I mean growling, biting, barking, snapping. The woman never even tried to call her dog off my two. She just casually strolls up to us. Well my Aussie had enough and did her high pitched bark (its her bark she uses when she "yells" at something) and this woman flips out about how my dogs are unrully and i shouldnt have them out if they're going to attack other dogs! Oh, it gets me worked up even now!

Sorry for getting way of topic.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The HBB club? Horse beatin' beauties or b......

I'm with you on the dog thing too. Dogs with no manners drive me insane! I expect mine to sit with an upward pointed finger, down with a downward one and they don't move until told okay. When I walk they heel, leash or no. It really doesn't take that much time to do obedience work. Dell (Smelly Delly) is 85 lbs of lover. He'd gladly lick someone to death if he was allowed lol! 

He did have one indiscretion moment when he was about 10 months old, funniest thing EVER! My dad trains bird hunting & utility dogs & is VERY strict with their behavior. Dell was romping with his dog and dad was on hands and knees looking under his kennel barn (going to bomb a groundhog) and well Delly did the bad deed. Wish I'd had a camera, I've never seen my dad so mad. He can laugh about it now but man if he'd have been able to run fast enough to catch Dell, I probably wouldn't have a dog anymore.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Elana said:


> This is an amusing thread. I am proud to be a member of this forum with all you abusers. I really am...
> 
> In response to the kid's question I would have said, "Oh he enjoys it.. in fact.. I enjoy it too." And then gone back to letting her chew on THAT.
> 
> ...


Awwww I love this. I recently have been doing a lot of off leash training with my dogs at the stables. I'm working on them becoming good trail dogs for when I want to go trail riding. (Asked stable owner, she said its fine.....) My dogs do not bother anyones horses, are not people aggressive, don't bark and are are by my side or in a down stay under shade. 

As with training there are minor hiccups. Everyone at the stables loves the dogs and thinks they're great. Well the young dog recently figured out that if he walks over to another person, he gets pet and scratched. So he kept leaking away from my side to get pet from other people. Well when I would call him back the people would continue to pet/scratch him while he was not obeying the come. So, not wanting to seem overly assertive, I let it slip once or twice. My mistake, so at one point I'm talk to a girl, holding my horse with both my dogs sitting by my side. The young dog, sat for about 3 minutes before rushing towards the other girl. I made my correction noise and told him to come. And.....she reaches out with arms wide to catch him with happy dog praise, and me being very frustrated snapped "DON'T PET HIM."

I proceeded to ground tie my horse, tell the older dog to stay, march up. Grab the young dog by the scruff of his neck and escort him back to my side, pushed him to the ground and glared at him for a second before completely ignoring him, petting the old dog and the horse and smiling back at the lady. The lady was looking at me like I had takin a 2x4 to his head. She backed away from my like I was a dangerous animal and hasn't talked to me since. 

Said young dog hasn't left my side since. :wink: and is a very happy camper. He doesn't cower when I look at him he loves playing with me and being around me. Now he just understands that he isn't exempt from my call because he is being pet.


----------



## ZanyZebra (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes! I have been caught on that too. If a horse threatens to bite, kick, get in my space, or won't pick up their feet they get hit, hard. 

When I was at camp this summer our instructor said she had no problem with us hitting to discipline the horses or dogs. I was the only one who hit them the first few days. Then a girl was stomped on and nearly knocked over by a horse who is fussy with his feet. She asked me to help and after one good smack the horse picked up his feet and she and the other 2 girls learned smacks are useful with thousand pound animals.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

AlexS said:


> I am totally unable to use my dressage whip when riding without getting more of my own leg than my horse. Hmmm maybe that's why he is so lazy because he is aware I take the brunt of the whip.
> 
> 
> *Holds up hand* me too! When I first got Lucas I was bringing him in for feeding, he charged at me and as I was against the barn wall, had nowhere to go. I did however have the metal feed scoop in my hand - which was promptly launched at his head.
> I have never had to do it since.


I hope you don't find this rude. But I actually laughed at the thought of you throwing a feed scoop at the horse.

I pictured a cartoon version of a person with a demon looking horse(flaming eyes, smoke billowing from nostrils) charging them as they were flush against a wall. They looked from the feed scoop to the horse a few times then threw it. The feed scoop hit the horse in the head with a ping and the horse fell to it's butt with front legs crossed with those "dizzy birds" flying around his head along with the coo coo clock noise and a dazed look in it's eyes. This was all pictured as a cartoon in my head.

haha sorry I had to share what went on in the silly little brain of mine when I read this. 

~Back to my corner now~


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Another incident of horse beating from me. I'm such an awful person.

Last fall working at the Girls Scout horse camp, we were dealing with horses that weren't exactly lesson material. Their use had been donated by someone a couple of hours away who uses them as polo ponies in the winter and trail horses in the summer (or maybe it was the other way around lol). Anyway, they were all mares and all had the requisite mare attitude, which was compounded by the fact that they weren't stalled individually, but rather were turned out in the arenas together when they weren't being used. Anyway, all but one of the horses were so dead-broke that they made okay horses for the girls. The one that wasn't kid safe was our lead horse on trail rides, Paleface. She liked to test anyone new when they went to saddle her. The first time I went to saddle her, there was a group lesson going on in the arena and I had her tied up on the side. I walked up to her with the saddle pad and saddle and she got this wild look in her eye and sat back on her lead. I dropped the saddle and pad and smacked her on the shoulder and told her to quit it (what I'd been told to do by the head wrangler). She immediately stopped and I finished saddling her with no problems. It wasn't until I was in the middle of tightening the cinch that I glanced up and realized that seven little girls (that particular group was about 9-years-old, I think) were looking at me with almost blatant hatred as they rode by. Turns out they thought me hitting Paleface was the meanest thing EVER! The head wrangler had to explain that it didn't hurt Paleface at all when I hit her, but apparently some of them didn't believe it because I heard more than one little girl tell her mom how mean I was because I beat one of the horses when it was scared. 

Oh, and I almost forgot! Aires got popped on the nose today because I was standing at his stall talking to someone and he reached over the top of the stall, grabbed the collar of my (buttondown) shirt and pulled his head up. Yeah, nearly choked me AND almost pulled my shirt off! Luckily, the lady I was talking to wasn't nearly as "sensitive" as the other lady I had to deal with and just laughed (Aires is VERY expressive and looked at me like "What did I do?!" when I popped him and told him "No!").


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

It's like I tell people at the barn; I'm 150 pounds. My horses are 900-1,100 pounds. I've heard plenty of whimpers when I haul off and "bump" (use a fisted hand to give her an abrupt, but not forceful, jab in the gut) my mare when I go to pick her hind feet and she pulls them from me or tries to kick me. I had worked with her for two years to get her to stand like a dream, and recently discovered a woman worked with her -- twice -- and let her get away with it. Now I'm starting all over because the woman stepped away; after all, "Creampuff didn't want her to, so she didn't." (Eyeroll!) 

It's either them or me -- I'm going with _me_. A lot of younger riders don't recognize (and many don't respect) the _power_ a horse possesses. Or they simply claim ignorance that a little "small misbehavior" such as pushing into you a little, lead to larger ones... like charging you out of the pasture. We had a pony, age 2, who was handled by inexperienced handlers (I'm talking never groomed a horse). She would take advantage of them and they wouldn't correct it -- they didn't recognize the misbehaving precious pony -- and eventually it turned into her taking a large bite out of everyone, even kicking a few people. _Hard_. Two people walked away with bite bruises and I was scraped by a hoof on the back of my thigh.

I've yet to meet a kid who respects themselves more than their horse. They see those movies like _Flicka_ and think that horses are magnificent, humble saviors. They don't take into account the bond, the training -- the _work_ -- put into those relationships.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I feel lucky in that everybody at my barn understands that the occasional "beating" is necessary. 
I do stand up for myself if the horse is being disrespectful. I'm sure I'll meet one of those horse people one day that think that the occasional smack is abuse.
Horses are a 1300lb+ animal and can seriously injure you if you don't discipline them. I would rather give a horse a smack (which they probably barely feel) than get a toe trodden on etc. What I've found is that if you make the animal respect you on the ground, often times they will respect you once you are on their back.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

newbhj said:


> I feel lucky in that everybody at my barn understands that the occasional "beating" is necessary.
> I do stand up for myself if the horse is being disrespectful. I'm sure I'll meet one of those horse people one day that think that the occasional smack is abuse.
> Horses are a 1300lb+ animal and can seriously injure you if you don't discipline them. I would rather give a horse a smack (which they probably barely feel) than get a toe trodden on etc. What I've found is that if you make the animal respect you on the ground, often times they will respect you once you are on their back.


I look at it this way with my horse...would I rather discipline him now when he's a 15.2hh 1200lbs two-year-old...or wait until he's an unruly 17-18hh 2000lbs monster? Hmmmm...:think:


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

I get the same reaction with my german shepherd, for one she's a king size 112 pounds of teeth and fur. I always get the "why are you so strict with her? You should really relax and enjoy her spirit more" bull****.

I enjoy her even more because she sits when told to, holds her "spot" when told to and is completely under control unlike some small dogs I will not name.....lol

The horse I am currently half leasing has an issue when you saddle her and tighten her girth, she likes to nip, well 2 rides ago she tried it and I popped her one (slapped her right on her shoulder, it hurt me more then her), if you were just to look at that moment when I popped her the surprise on her face was priceless, you would swear I beat her ****, she hasn't tried nipping me since then and listens better oddly enough! 

Oh here's the ban stick:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Phantom that's pretty much how it went other than the horse falling over part. 

I was certain I wasn't going to wall shimmy my way out of his paddock at tremendous speed.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I look at it this way with my horse...would I rather discipline him now when he's a 15.2hh 1200lbs two-year-old...or wait until he's an unruly 17-18hh 2000lbs monster? Hmmmm...:think:


Exactly.
I've dealt with quite a few pushy/rude drafts, who know that they're big and use it against you. All because the owner didn't discipline the horse.

I knew a BIG Belgian draft, and for the first year or so of his life, the owners let their kids play with him, the wrestled around and allowed him to get in their space, and now he doesn't respect anyone. Sweet guy, just doesn't know any boundaries. Nearly ran me over while leading him more than once.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

newbhj said:


> Exactly.
> I've dealt with quite a few pushy/rude drafts, who know that they're big and use it against you. All because the owner didn't discipline the horse.
> 
> I knew a BIG Belgian draft, and for the first year or so of his life, the owners let their kids play with him, the wrestled around and allowed him to get in their space, and now he doesn't respect anyone. Sweet guy, just doesn't know any boundaries. Nearly ran me over while leading him more than once.


All the drafts I've dealt with have been well-mannered, but Aires had NO ground manners when I got him. He was a barely-halter broke, two-year-old stud colt who had sat in a stall for about 6 months because he decided he didn't like men and it was only men that did the turnouts at the barn we're at (where I bought him and have to keep him until he's paid off). Before he decided he didn't like men, he was turned out about three times a week, but that was it as far as handling. So, I got to start from scratch (he didn't even know how to pick up his feet and would try to kick you or lean on you). I now have a VERY well-mannered two-year-old gelding who respects your personal space, is pretty okay with having his feet handled (sometimes he's a jerk still and tries to pull away, but gives up after a few seconds)...and still doesn't like men! lol


----------



## tblver (Jul 9, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> Some people see what they want to see when they have no idea whats going on. LOL One time when we lived in Tennessee a neighbor called the police because they thought my husband was abuseing me. We had been playing around and wrestling haveing a water fight I guess they did not hear I was laughing when I was running from him.


LOL this happened to me. I still have a bruise on my thigh from a 'fight' two weeks ago.....

Thankfully I have a gelding who is reasonably well mannered, he's kind of pushy but if you physically correct him, he gets very ****y like it was just sooo unneccessary. He does pretty well with voice commands and waving and if he needs it, _tapping _works fine. If anything, he abuses me and my bank account.

I have dealt with quite a few draft/mixed horses, and out of them, two are VERY well mannered, and two are very pushy and bossy. One just needed a confident hand (aka consistent reprimanding for shouldering you over) and one knew he was big and needed to have the fear of God put back in him


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Amber knows her boundaries, but being a young horse, she sometimes "forgets". But she remembers the second she's done it, and she's knows she's going to get it.

At our old barn, about 6 or 7 months ago, she hated the turnout situation because the barn owner had too many horses packed into one pasture (we left quickly). She decided to whirl around and knock me over and run back into the barn. She knew she'd messed up, and I definitely made her think I was going to murder her right the and there, and I but her little butt right back out. I couldn't blame her for not liking it out there, but nothing makes it okay to knock me down.

She also tried to test me with kick threats when she decided in the spring she didn't want a bath, and she didn't like having her belly and the insides of her hind legs washed. I again made her think that I was going to end her, and she now stands quietly for hosing between her legs if I need to get back there if she gets foamed up, allows, though does not necessarily enjoy, having her face sprayed (gentle water pressure of course). She doesn't really like me getting all up in her "private" areas, but she knows that for some reason, the human thinks it's necessary, and she doesn't want trouble with the human - she's had it, and she does NOT want more!

Another good case of how easy she is to correct. She has been off work for a month, and vet cleared us to lunge last week for a few days before riding resumes. She, having been off, was feeling a little fresh. After she warmed up I asked her to canter. She stopped and began to hop and buck around on the lunge. I popped the whip at her and told her to get on, and she moved right off and didn't give any more trouble. Most horses would move off from having the whip after them, but it shows that she understands the "pecking order" in the fact that she didn't try to act up any more after being corrected.

I don't think I'm abusive for giving her a good whack when she's giving me offensive behavior, and I haven't met anyone yet who does. When she's genuinely scared of something, I avoid reprimanding her unless the way she's spooking is directly disrespectful to me. I make an effort to show her it's "okay".

My dogs get "pops" on the rump for misbehavior. My border collie/spaniel mix...I believe we are going to need a professional to train. She has made no progress whatsoever and doesn't respond in the least to my pops. My pitbull, however, has been trained from a puppy. She knows sit, down, stay, and no mam. She knows that when I call her, it doesn't matter what she is doing, I am more important, and she knows when I say "Allie" and point in front of me, she needs to come sit at my feet and wait for further instruction. She knows that if I tell her no mam, she needs to stop what she's doing immediately - it's really cute, because she will get this look of shame on her face like "I'm sorry, Mom!". But she is very well trained and my ability to override her excitement level over something else, like, say, a cat that she wants to chase, is very good. Her only issue is her separation anxiety. She needs the border collie or one of her humans with her or she will howl. Literally, hold her head back and HOWL like a wolf.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Omg lol my german shepherd is EXACTLY like your pitbull! Seperation anxiety and all lol, it breaks my heart when I leave the house and I see her at the window howling up a storm lol.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oxer said:


> I have a question that's kinda' on the topic here... i was kicked in the chest by a trainers horse. she told me he was claustrophobic. i had to go to the hospital and have fluid drawn out of my chest cavity. Is this a true statement?? can horses really be "claustrophobic" when a human is in their space and yet they are in an entirely open area!???


Horses can be and frequently are claustrophobic. However, that is NO excuse for this horse to have kicked you in the chest. If I were his owner, he'd have gotten "claustrophobic" alright.....because everywhere he moved he'd have run into my carrot stick. I would get another trainer, PRONTO!

I never, ever hit my horses. I DO let them "run into" my carrot stick or the lead line all the time. A horse swings her head at me.."Oh did you see that? She ran her face into the carrot stick.", swings her butt at me, "Look at that, ran her bootie right into that lead rope, amazing!". Can't possibly be abusing a horse when the horse is the one running into things.....T.I.C.!


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

It's ridiculous. Since every other person at my barn that leases/rides is under the age of 12, I get the worst looks when I discipline my horse. Or any horse really. I'm sorry, but if a 1200 pound animal decides he wants to take a snap out of me I'm not going to say "Bad horsey!" and proceed to do what I'm doing. I remember, so far the hardest I've ever disciplined Shannon was when she reared near me (she was tied up) because another horse was getting on her nerves. I untied her, pushed her around for a couple minutes, put her back and she hasn't even pinned an ear at said horse since. She did, however, give me the 'I'm so sorry' look the rest of the day. :lol:

Another time I was bathing a horse with a girl around 10. I love her but I feel she doesn't think horses should be smacked. The horse didn't kick or bite but was throwing his head and giving us the worst look. I gave him a little smack and he was perfect the rest of the bath. Probably didn't get respect from the 10 year old but I sure as heck got respect out of him.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Can I join the horse beating club?

I will stand up and admit that several times I have had a someone else threaten report me for beating horses.

1) stan was out on a hack being a complete plonker, standing on his back legs in the middle of the road on a blind ben of a 60mph road. He was not listening to a **** thing I did with my legs or my hands, and ignored the light taps with the stick. So in order to avoid getting flattened by on coming traffic I upended my schooling stick and swung it at his backside. He Shot to the other side or the road like a bat out of hell and whilst it did leave a fairly enormous wheal I'd rather that then be under a truck. He never even thought about rearing ever again either. Complete stranger sitting in his car in a layby unfortunatly saw it and decided I was a horse abuser, started screaming and shouting and threatening to report me.

2) Pride once picked me up by my elbow and shook me, he did this in a fit of temper because I wouldnt release the hay I had and he wanted it. He got a fist to the nose for his troubles (and to get him to release me) and strangely hasnt bitten me again ever! I did however end up with a dislocated shoulder. Silly old hag next door came out and started berating me for hitting the beast despite me being in massive amounts of pain with a very obvious dislocation.

3) I was on a yard with a woman who was completly and utterly mad. I brought one of her horses in and It bit me, hard enough that I had to have stitches, I reacted instinctevely and slapped the horse accross the nose. She ranted and raved at me for distressing her poor little darling and "causeing vibrations to resonate up her nasal cavity". I turned round and had a go back, stating quite plainly that a smack to the nose does a lot less damage then a bullet which is what the horse would end up with if it ever bit a child as hard as it bit me. Also If it had been one of my horses it's head would have been ringing for a week and it would have sworn the world was ending but it certainly would never have even thought about biteing again. 

Stupid woman had been admiring my horses manners for weeks, telling everyone how brilliant they were and how gentle, quiet and loving my ponies were. Well yes they are because they know thier place and are happy in it, Stan would give kisses and he would take polos from my mouth if offered them but he never ever got nippy or demanding. they know there are conciquences to thier actions but that I will never beat them for something they didnt do and they trust me and the people around them. All of mine have tried thier luck at some point or anouther and been reprimanded harshly for it, but my god they never try it again.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Katze said:


> Omg lol my german shepherd is EXACTLY like your pitbull! Seperation anxiety and all lol, it breaks my heart when I leave the house and I see her at the window howling up a storm lol.


I'm sorry but I hate hearing things like this. Do you think she is anxious because she is being left alone and is lonely without you? Um, I don't know if you realize this but it is completely the wrong way to read the situation. She is absolutely beside herself because her subordinate pack member, the one she is in charge of ie YOU is going out on your own. Lower members of a pack are quite happy to stay where they are put by their Alpha's, they will curl up and sleep until the leader comes back home. I am sorry to be a buzz kill but if your dog is acting up, whether it be, ceaseless barking, howling, or some dogs get very destructive in their fear and frustration, then you probably don't have the dynamic that you THINK you do with your dog. When your dog is howling like that it is deeply distressed because its "child" (you) has gone off without the leadership of it's Alpha - it is not a happy dog. 

Sorry I just had to say something about that because I hate seeing and hearing about dogs with those kind of stress symptoms.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

horseloverd2 said:


> It's ridiculous. Since every other person at my barn that leases/rides is under the age of 12, I get the worst looks when I discipline my horse. Or any horse really. I'm sorry, but if a 1200 pound animal decides he wants to take a snap out of me I'm not going to say "Bad horsey!" and proceed to do what I'm doing. I remember, so far the hardest I've ever disciplined Shannon was when she reared near me (she was tied up) because another horse was getting on her nerves. I untied her, pushed her around for a couple minutes, put her back and she hasn't even pinned an ear at said horse since. She did, however, give me the 'I'm so sorry' look the rest of the day. :lol:
> 
> Another time I was bathing a horse with a girl around 10. I love her but I feel she doesn't think horses should be smacked. The horse didn't kick or bite but was throwing his head and giving us the worst look. I gave him a little smack and he was perfect the rest of the bath. Probably didn't get respect from the 10 year old but I sure as heck got respect out of him.


Would rather have the respect from the horse. The 10 year old will be 15 soon and not have respect for ANYONE at that point (tho they come 'round in time.. Heck even I did LOL)


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

kiwigirl said:


> I'm sorry but I hate hearing things like this. Do you think she is anxious because she is being left alone and is lonely without you? Um, I don't know if you realize this but it is completely the wrong way to read the situation. She is absolutely beside herself because her subordinate pack member, the one she is in charge of ie YOU is going out on your own. Lower members of a pack are quite happy to stay where they are put by their Alpha's, they will curl up and sleep until the leader comes back home. I am sorry to be a buzz kill but if your dog is acting up, whether it be, ceaseless barking, howling, or some dogs get very destructive in their fear and frustration, then you probably don't have the dynamic that you THINK you do with your dog. When your dog is howling like that it is deeply distressed because its "child" (you) has gone off without the leadership of it's Alpha - it is not a happy dog.
> 
> Sorry I just had to say something about that because I hate seeing and hearing about dogs with those kind of stress symptoms.


Not meaning any disrespect here OR wanting to take this OT but this is a very erroneous statement. Dogs are not wolves and do not have a linear pack structure with alpha and so forth. Nonlinear Dogs

Dogs with TRUE separation anxiety have mental illness and need medication AND a certified behaviorist and even then may not get better.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

kiwigirl said:


> I'm sorry but I hate hearing things like this. Do you think she is anxious because she is being left alone and is lonely without you? Um, I don't know if you realize this but it is completely the wrong way to read the situation. She is absolutely beside herself because her subordinate pack member, the one she is in charge of ie YOU is going out on your own. Lower members of a pack are quite happy to stay where they are put by their Alpha's, they will curl up and sleep until the leader comes back home. I am sorry to be a buzz kill but if your dog is acting up, whether it be, ceaseless barking, howling, or some dogs get very destructive in their fear and frustration, then you probably don't have the dynamic that you THINK you do with your dog. When your dog is howling like that it is deeply distressed because its "child" (you) has gone off without the leadership of it's Alpha - it is not a happy dog.
> 
> Sorry I just had to say something about that because I hate seeing and hearing about dogs with those kind of stress symptoms.


Ease up there darlin, my dog get's like that because when I raised her I was at home 24/7 until she was 3 yrs old, I did not work hubby made enough to support both of us and more, she is spoiled rotten and I am Top dog in my household, it's me the dog then my husband.

FYI she howls for all of 2 min, when my car is gone she stops. How do I know this? because I give a **** about my dog and I worried that she REALLY did have mental problems/seperation anxiety. So I do not need you, someone whom I do not know, to tell me that my dog is retarded and thinks shes alpha ****. She is a totally spoiled baby and when momma leaves she bitches for a bit then curls up on her comfortable leather sofa with her 20 toys around her and goes to sleep until momma comes home and then the party is back on i.e walks, food, cookies and love. Trust me deeply distressed she is NOT.

Before you decide to have someone mind thier pet rearing manners, live at thier house for one day, re-read what you posted and think twice before clicking "Submit Reply". That is all.

Elana I just read your post, I did go see a certified behaviorist and I was told; "Your dog is spoiled rotten, there is absolutly nothing wrong with her besides that" and got billed lol.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I smack Desy when she's being pushy-pulley. If she yanks the reins out of my hand she gets a smack on the neck. I've definitely gotten some looks from the little kids, same when I'm in the barn, if she kicks at me while I'm picking her hooves, I'll get up and smack her on the butt and yell 'smarten up!'. It's funny when it echoes through the barn and you see the heads of the ponies in their stalls pick up and look at me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

